# Sticky - [How to] Call Staff's Attention to a Post



## Makai Guy

*How to bring a post to the attention of the BBS Staff:*

Click on the _*Report*_ link in the bottom of the *post in question* (not in this post you're reading now).




This will bring up a form you can use to report the post to the entire BBS staff.  The report you file also automatically includes a direct link to the message being reported, thus minimizing the time before the message is evaluated and, if warranted, action taken.

*NOTE:* Please do NOT report the post to any individual BBS staff member via a Private Conversation Message, post to the Staff Member's public profile, or use the Contact BBS Admin link at the bottom of the page.  The procedure above will notify ALL BBS Staff members to assure the quickest possible response.​
*When you find a post you feel violates the bbs posting rules*, please do not reply to the post just to point out the infraction.  This only adds one more off-topic post to the thread and bumps the thread back up to the top of the list.

Even "perhaps a moderator will come along and move this to another forum for you" posts don't help, either, as they still require a moderator to stumble across the post.  If the post requires BBS Staff attention, don't reply to it, report it via the procedure above.

*Exception*: When the post can do actual harm before the staff can take some action, please do report the post AND post a warning in the thread.  Good examples would be when you discover a post which contains an innocuous looking link to a site that auto-downloads a virus or trojan, links to a porn site, etc.​​


*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

